# Pepper and I



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Besides Pepper desperately needing a haircut we supported our local shelter by purchasing a photoshoot spot.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh Pepper is gorgeous and very like my Freddie.......


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Pepper and Freddie are gorgeous and very unusual


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Post Spay Recovery... She is now wearing a T-Shirt after being stuck in a cone for 10 days...


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

She's super cute!!


----------

